# DHAKA | Projects & Construction



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

circassia said:


> These are some very cool projects that Dhaka is getting. It'll really change the skyline, in a few years it'll be a very interesting skyline for sure! Thanks for posting these cool photos, AbidM, and please keep them coming!


Thanks, I agree on everything you said! And I sure will try my best to keep uploading.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BRAC University seems beautiful!!!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

el palmesano said:


> BRAC University seems beautiful!!!


Yes, it sure does! ^^ It's great to have international architect coming into DHAKA.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Amicus Impetus Tower by Amicus Properties and Development LTD*

*Websites *

*Emporis*: http://www.emporis.com/building/amicus-impetus-tower-dhaka-bangladesh

*Project details *
*Height*: 128.00m
*Floors*: 32 
*Use*: Commercial, Residential Condominium
*Status*: Proposed
*Location*: 242 Tejgaon-Gulshan Link Road, Tejgaon, Dhaka

*Other Features (And facts)* 
To many too list. 










*Amicus Iyaad Tower by Amicus Properties and Development LTD*

*Websites *

*Emporis*: http://www.emporis.com/building/amicus-impetus-tower-dhaka-bangladesh

*Project details *
*Height*: 128.00m
*Floors*: 32 
*Use*: Residential
*Status*: Proposed
*Location*: Plot # LA-31/A, Merul, Badda, Dhaka

*Other Features (And facts)* 
To many too list.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*“Shobuj Pata” (Green Leaf) Eco Community Development / JET, JCI, and Terraplan*

*Website*: http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/jet_jci_and_terraplan_to_build_eco_community_development_in_bangladesh/
(There's loads of articles on this.)

*The collaboration of three Toronto-based firms, JET Architecture, JCI Architects, and Terraplan Landscape Architects, has won the commission to build the "Shobuj Pata" (Green Leaf) Eco Community Development in Dhaka, Bangladesh.*









Aerial view of the proposed Shobuj Pata Eco Community Development by JET Architecture, JCI Architects, and Terraplan Landscape Architects 

*Project description from the architects:*

The landmark “Shobuj Pata” (Green Leaf) Eco Community Development by Rupayan Housing Estate Ltd., one of the largest developers in Bangledesh, will be an oasis with green trees, plants and vegetation. This sustainable garden city of the future will be located on the outskirts of Dhaka, the capital of the Bangladesh. Named after “Green Leaf” in Bengali, the construction of Shobuj Pata garden city begins in 2012. The project will be ready to house 10,000 people in 2015, with habitable space for 2300 – 2400 dwelling units and convention centre, mosque, retail, school, etc. Green Leaf will become a livable low-carbon community incorporating landscape elements with architecture.









Penthouse view

JET Architecture was invited by JCI Architects along with Terraplan Landscape Architects, to joint venture in the design of the Green Leaf project. After winning the commission earlier in 2011, on December 16th, 2011, the final negotiations were completed to enable the project to move forward quickly. The team will be working together, helping Bangladesh to design a sustainable community with an innovative green concept. Green Leaf is green landscape architecture and built form which takes full advantages of the local natural resources to create a hybrid habitable space combining architecture and nature. The concept is inspired by adopting current and green innovative technology to make the design construction economic and feasible.









Town square

Bangladesh is a naturally lush green country with abundant rainfall every year. It is actually the country with the highest annual average rainfall in the world. Due to the hot and humid climate, a heat island effect occurs naturally in Dhaka. In order to deal with these extreme conditions, local ecology, micro climate and natural environment must all be key architectural influences during the design stage. Another challenge in Green Leaf is to find the balance by combining passive and technologically sustainable strategies in order to achieve high energy efficiency and performance within a high density atmosphere. The design team has found the perfect solution to form the complex by designing the building envelope with vernacular textures and vegetation. Green Leaf’s open-air architecture becomes an extension of the natural landscape, where interior and exterior spaces become interchangeable. The façade has used local vegetation as the design element to bring Bengali landscape into the heart of the built form, which stretches from the ground up to the rooftops.









Site plan

To direct rainwater runoff away from buildings, and to prevent water overflow, bioswales are incorporated along the street edges throughout the ground plane. The bioswales also act as a rainwater filtration system retaining excess water for irrigation of the gardens and parks within the development. In the dry seasons, these water featured areas can function as additional water recreation space. In case of excessive storm water, green roofs are designed to mitigate the runoff and assist water and air purification. Furthermore, these systems can also reduce overall building energy consumption and moderate the urban heat island effects. The green wall acts as an air filtration system and creates its own microclimate which mitigates heat gain in the units as well as reducing both indoor air and outdoor radiated temperature. Reinforcing the idea of cross-ventilation, the thin profile and shallow floor plates which align with the local main wind direction generate a stunning configuration and provide opportunities for natural daylight to be accessible on both sides of the units.









Landscape concept

Green Leaf is not only acting as natural demarcation for spaces and activities; the various vegetated landscapes also create a green network that reconnects the urban population with the natural landscape of Bangladesh through a system of parks, paths and open public spaces. The planting species include fast-growing trees which create a comfortable microclimate for residents and visitors. One of the most important functions of the green façade is that it offers shade during intense heat and helps oxygenate surrounding air. The hedges, inspired by gardens that are carefully designed and organized, become the buildings in the Green Leaf plan, defining habitable space within the natural landscapes. They create a sense of living among trees, differentiated from a typical urban context. Smaller squares and parkettes closer to the centre contrast soft edges with hardscape materials that are necessary for active spaces. The landscape contains the key functions of this urban enclave. The garden city contains a central square with a market, commercial spaces, and educational and religious institutions that become an accessible public focus for gathering and events, encouraging the experience of city and nature simultaneously.









Open space

With private courtyards and gardens aligned with the spaces between buildings and bioswales preventing potential water overflow, this bio-integration of architecture and natural landscape will define a new development paradigm for Bangladesh that maximizes density, value and returns, both ecologically and economically. Exhibiting sustainable designs that embrace vernacular landscapes, Green Leaf architecture draws from the lushness of the Bengali landscape and gives both beauty and function back to its surroundings.









Green roof strategies


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*DELETED
*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Current skyline of Gulshan Area. 
To the left of the image is Banani DCC Unique complex (33 floors), to the center-right is the Doreen Tower (25 floors) and Westin (24 floors). Upcoming buildings Borak Unique Acropolis (36 floors) and propsoed DCC unique market 30 floors.

*EDIT: The slum you see below the skyline will be turned into an IT park sooner or later.*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*DCC Uniter group tower *

*Websites *

Emporis: http://www.emporis.com/building/dcc-united-group-tower-dhaka-bangladesh

*Project details*
*Height*: 144.00m
*Floors*: 36 (Floors above ground), 4 (Floors below ground) 
*Use*: Commercial office, rental apartments 
*Status*: Proposed
*Location*: Gulshan -1 (present DIT-1 market)

*Other facts and figures*
N/A


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Nassa Heights*

*Websites *

*Emporis*: http://www.emporis.com/building/nassa-heights-dhaka-bangladesh

*Project details*
*Height*: 104.00m
*Floors*: 26 (Floors above ground), 4 (Floors below ground) 
*Use*: Commercial office, hotel
*Status*: foundation underway
*Location*: http://wikimapia.org/27233166/Nassa-Heights 47 Gulshan Avenue, Gulshan-2

*Other facts and figures*
N/A


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Currently the tallest building in Gulshan Thana

*Doreen Tower*

*Websites *

*Emporis*:

*Project details*
*Height*: 124.96m
*Floors*: 25 (Floors above ground), 5 (Floors below ground) 
*Use*: Commercial office, hotel
*Status*: Exterior finished, interior still in progress. (Four
*Location*: http://wikimapia.org/2609405/Doreen-tower 

*Other facts and figures*
Features a Four Seasons hotel.










*110-guestroom FourPoints by Sheraton. A challenging project, involving the complex conversion of an existing city office building, areas for design included all public spaces and corridors, F&B, guestrooms and suites, as well as meeting and recreational facilities.

Inspired by the FourPoints signature understated mix and match casual elegant appeal, where both refined comfort and functionality are essential, dwp injected local flavour, to ensure a unique, fresh approach. Traditional Bangladeshi textiles, colours and patterns combine to provide the client with a sense of Bangladeshi culture. A traditional Bengali weave feature was integrated into the lobby design, setting the scene for historic references and contemporary indulgence.
*














































Indulge yourself into dhaka.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

With a friendly investment climate, Bangladesh, especially Dhaka is becoming an investors paradise, to comfort business men and women we have a growing number of hotels Under Construction for business tourism.

Here are a few.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Le Meridian by Best Holdings LTD*

*Websites *

*Best Holdings LTD*: http://bhlbd.com/
*Best Holidings LTD List of Le Meridien articles and archives* http://bhlbd.com/?s=LE+MERIDIEN
*Emporis*: N/A

*Project details*
*Height*: N/A
*Floors*: 12 
*Use*: Hotel
*Status*: Exterior and Interior nearly completed - soft opening near the end of 2014
*Location*: http://wikimapia.org/11779160/Le-M%C3%A9ridien-Hotel-Dhaka
*Rooms*: 304
*Ratings*: Upscale Five Star

*Other facts and figures*
you can find other facts and figures through this link http://bhlbd.com/2014/07/07/le-meridian-hotel/

Images are waaaaay too big, you can find the images on the website, or just Google search Le Merdien Dhaka


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Could that be the Imagine HAC tower Underconstruction? To the Left? *Edit: It isn't*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Borak Hatirjheel Project.

Not much else is known about it, other than that it's going to rise 30 floors high.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Best Western Maple Leaf* 

*Websites*

*Besy Western*: http://www.bestwestern.com/about-us/press-media/press-release-details.asp?NewsID=906

Best Holidings LTD List of Le Meridien articles and archives http://bhlbd.com/?s=LE+MERIDIEN
Emporis: N/A

*Project details*
Height: N/A
*Floors*: N/A 
*Use*: Hotel
*Status*: Completed recently
*Location*: Uttara Thana, Dhaka
*Rooms*: 51
*Ratings*: N/A

*Other facts and figures*
N/A


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Courtyard Marriot BY[ Premier Group* 

*Websites*

*Emporis*: N/A

*Project details*
Height: N/A
*Floors*: N/A 
*Use*: Hotel
*Status*: Opening sometime sooner or later in 2015
*Location*: Gulshan Thana, Dhaka
*Rooms*: N/A
*Ratings*: N/A

*Other facts and figures*
N/A


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Mizraheens Uploads. 

*With hundreds of projects nearing completion...the face of Dhaka is changing Rapidly

Mutual Trust Bank Tower,Banglamotor*









*Financial Center,Gulshan*









*Laila Tower,Gulshan*









*South Breeze Commercial Tower,Banani 11*









*Simple Tree,Gulshan*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Carried on part 2
*
*Shadhinota Tower,Old Airport Road*









*Bellavista,Banani 11*









*Genetic Point 11,Banani 11*









*Bay's 21, Gulshan*









*Concord Coliseum,Banani*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Carried on

Agrani Bank Tower,Banglamotor*









*Shakur's Emarat,Panthopath*









*Ena Kingdom,Panthapath*









*AWR Development,Banani 11*









*ANZ Tower,Banani 11*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Carried on

*Rupayan Headquarters,Gulshan*









*Modhumoti Plaza,Banani 11*









*Paradigm, Banani 11*
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag383/mirzazeehanmahmud/projects/u4_zps197c0e9f.jpg


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Images without description...
*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*And here some more,

Zam Zam Center,Uttara*









*Giant Business Center,Uttara*









*Paradise Tower,Uttara*









*Cityscape Tower,Gulshan*









*Navana DH Tower,Panthapath*
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag383/mirzazeehanmahmud/projects/20140803_114011_zps0a0868cf.jpg

*Marriott,Gulshan*









*Union Bank Tower,Gulshan*









*Ruyapan Karim Tower,Kakrail*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Carried on*

*Nassa Tower and SEL Project,Banglamotor*









*Kaziuddin Tower,Gulshan*









*Bay's Edge Water,Gulshan*









*ANZ Development,Banani 11*









*Rupayan Center,Banglamotor*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Carried on

Best Western Maple Leaf,Uttara*









*Concord Coliseum, Banani*









*Concord Police Plaza,Gulshan*









*Akij Group HQ,Hatirjheel(1st commercial tower in Hatirjheel area!)[/B
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag383/mirzazeehanmahmud/projects/20140803_162316_zpsb0e05bcf.jpg

Mika Tower,Uttara









Sena Kalyan Twin Towers,Tejgoan Gulshan Link Road









Gulshan Center Point,Gulshan









Assurance Zahir Tower,Banani
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag383/mirzazeehanmahmud/projects/20140805_170156_zpscd573f26.jpg

JW Marriott & Jamuna Future Park 









Bashundhara Convention City(4 convention centers like these below would be built in this area)









Thanks mizra!!!*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

What do you guys think?


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*DELETED*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*John McAslan Selected to Design New Infrastructure System for Dhaka*










"John McAslan + Partners (JMP) has won an international competition to design 16 elevated stations and a depot for Dhaka’s 20 kilometer metro line. The $3 billion, three-phased project will connect Dhaka’s residential district in the north to the business center in the south. It is part of a wider urban plan to decentralize urban growth from the center to satellite communities.

All stations are planned to open by 2022 and will serve an anticipated 505,000 passengers per day by 2025.

Another image of a proposed JMP-designed Dhaka metro station, after the break. "










http://www.archdaily.com/562804/john-mcaslan-selected-to-design-new-infrastructure-system-for-dhaka/

*EDIT: This is only a design proposal, an offer is still avaliable to other architects and designers.*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks unique, I like the way the roof twists, it's beautiful. It adds some complexity to the mundane city of Dhaka. 

Thank you the good people of Great Britain, for your contribution to our beautiful metro.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*LeMeridien Dhaka coming along nicely. (In the second image. behind the LeMeridien is the Dhaka Stock Exchange)*





LeMeridienDhaka3

*Le Meridien Dhaka Rooftop view.*



_Images provided by Best Holdings LTD_


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Courtyard Marriot coming along nicely too!*





















_Images provided by Photobucket user Mizraheen_


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Concord Police Plaza So Far*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Hatirjheel Project, finishing Phase 2, getting prepared for Phase 3.*

HatirJheel by Nabil A C, on Flickr













*In the image below, the pile of sand is going to be turned into an Island full of trees.*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Motijheel is Dhaka's Main CBD whilst Gulshan is considered also an unofficial CBD of Dhaka, it's become a 'CBD' due to it's proximity to Hazrat ShahJalal Airport (DAC) (Below is an image of Gulshan)*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Some nice projects and great pics. kay:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Pals_RGB said:


> Some nice projects and great pics. kay:


Thanks! More to come (None of the images are mine)


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

AbidM said:


> *Unique DCC Complex by Borak Real Estate*
> 
> *Websites *
> 
> ...


*Banani DCC Unique Complex*

*Developer*: Borak Real Estate 
*Type*: Highrise
*Status*: U/C (Halted, for violating environmental rules and regulation)
*Usage*: Commercial Office/ Residential
*Location*: 44 Kemal Ataturk Avenue 

*Height*: 119.53 m
*Floors* 30 (Above ground), 4 (below ground) 
*Construction start*: 2012
*Construction end*: 2013





_Image by thenortheasterner.tumblr_​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Unique Acropolis*


*Developer*: Borak Real Estate 
*Type*: Skyscraper
*Status*: Ground Breaking
*Usage*: Main Usage: Hotel/Rental Apartments, Side Usage: Exhibition/ Conferencing Space, Public Parking 
*Location* Gulshan Avenue (Behind *the Westin*)

*Height*: 116.00m?
*Floors* 35? (Above ground), 7? (below ground) 
*Construction start*: 2014
*Construction end*: 2015







​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Westin Annex*


*Developer*: Borak Real Estate 
*Type*: Highrise
*Status*: Proposed
*Usage*: Main Usage: Hotel?
*Location* Gulshan Avenue (Next to *the Westin,* to the left of it.)

*Height*: N/A
*Floors* 19? 
*Construction start*: N/A
*Construction end*: N/A

https://flic.kr/p/pVNBhQ

 

--


*Borak Mehnur*


*Developer*: Borak Real Estate 
*Type*: Highrise
*Status*: Proposed
*Usage*: Main Usage: Commercial Office
*Location* Kemal Ataturk Avenue

*Height*: N/A
*Floors* 20?
*Construction start*: N/A
*Construction end*: N/A

​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

The Four projects above are made by Borak Real Estate, all of the properties mentioned are in either Gulshan or Banani, I'm expecting in a few year, that this area will have a Dynamic skyline for Dynamic Dhaka. However due to it's proximity to the airport, there's a height restriction.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shanta Western Tower (SPL Western Tower)*


*Developer*: Shanta Properties LTD
*Type*: Highrise
*Status*: Recently Completed
*Usage*: Main Usage: Commercial
*Location*: 186, Bir Uttam Mir Shawkat Sarak

*Height*: 55.78m
*Floors* 13-14? (Above ground), 3 (Below ground)
*Construction start*: N/A
*Construction end*: N/A


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*The Forum*


*Type*: Highrise
*Status*: Proposed
*Usage*: Main Usage: Commercial Office/ Car Showroom
*Location*: Tejgaon-Gulshan Link Road (Next to the SPL Western Tower, to the left of it.)

*Height*: N/A
*Floors* 12
*Construction start*: N/A
*Construction end*: N/A









​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

very nice project!!

and I loved Hatirjheel Project!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> very nice project!!
> 
> and I loved Hatirjheel Project!


Thanks! I've got a whole lot more interesting pictures on the Hatirjheel project waiting to be uploaded. Thanks again.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Time for some residential projects and construction? 

*EDIT: Not yet. A few more commericial projects and than some residential.*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Bay's Edgewater*


*Developer*: Bay's Development
*Type*: Highrise
*Status*: Recently Completed
*Usage*: Commercial Office
*Location*: Gulshan

*Height*: N/A
*Floors* N/A
*Construction start*: N/A
*Construction end*: N/A



























--


*23 Gulshan Avenue*


*Developer*: Bay's Development
*Type*: Lowrise
*Status*: Frame Assembly
*Usage*: Commercial Office
*Location*: Gulshan

*Height*: N/A
*Floors* N/A
*Construction start*: N/A
*Construction end*: N/A


















--



*Bay's Bellavista*


*Developer*: Bay's Development
*Type*: Lowrise
*Status*: Recently Completed
*Usage*: Commercial Office
*Location*: Gulshan

*Height*: N/A
*Floors* N/A
*Construction start*: N/A
*Construction end*: N/A

















​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Jamuna Future Park (Abbreviated to 'JFP')*


*Developer*: Jamuna Group
*Type*: Lowrise
*Status*: Recently Completed (More or less a year ago)
*Usage*: Recreational
*Location*: Ka-244, Pragati Sharani, Kuril

*Height*: N/A 
*Floors* 8 (The JFP was initially planned to have 11 floors, however height restriction implemented on JFP due to it's proximity to Hazrat ShahJalal Airport (DAC), if it where built as initially planned, it would have been the one of the biggest, if not the biggest shopping mall in the world, it still hold spots as a contender one of the biggest at 11th- 13th position (Sources may vary) 
*Construction start*: 2002
*Construction end*: 2013




























*The opening... and the CAKE!!!*



















*Interior*










*The entrance to the park*








​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Jamuna Future Park Residences*


*Developer*: Jamuna Group
*Type*:Highrise
*Status*: Framework Assembly
*Usage*: Residential Condominiums/ Rental Apartments
*Location*: Pragati Sharani, Kuril 

*Height*: 56.00m 
*Floors*: 14 (I have no reason as to why they didn't implement the height restriction on this if they did it to JFP, it makes absolutely no sense at all.) 
*Construction start*: ?
*Construction end*: ? 










*To the Far left on this image below, you can see the construction of Jamuna Future Park Residences.*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*JW Marriot*


*Developer*: JW Marriot/Jamuna Group
*Type*:Highrise
*Status*: Framework Assembly
*Usage*: Hotel
*Location*: Pragati Sharani, Kuril 

*Height*: ? 
*Floors*: ?
*Construction start*: ?
*Construction end*: ? 



> Marriott signs deal with Jamuna Group to operate five-star hotel in Dhaka
> Star Business Report
> Marriott International, the US luxury hospitality chain, yesterday sealed a deal with Jamuna Builders Ltd to operate the franchise's planned 700-room five-star hotel in Dhaka.
> 
> ...


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*A collage of Hotel projects in Dhaka at the momment. *


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Uttara Residential Model Town (Third Phase)*

*Developer*: Rajuk
*Type*: Township Development
*Status*: 3/4 done (To be completed by the end of 2014)
*Usage*: Mostly residential
*Location*: To the west of Uttara 2nd Phase, which is to the east. (The completed township) 

*Construction start*: ?
*Construction end*: End of 2014

Below you can find more information on the project. 
http://www.rajukdhaka.gov.bd/rajuk/projectsHome?type=uttra 

Below a detailed map of Uttara Third Phase. 







​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

AbidM said:


> *Motijheel is Dhaka's Main CBD whilst Gulshan is considered also an unofficial CBD of Dhaka, it's become a 'CBD' due to it's proximity to Hazrat ShahJalal Airport (DAC) (Below is an image of Gulshan)*


*Present Skyline of Dhaka's unofficial CBD, the Gulshan, Banani, Baridhaha area. Aka the Green zone (Safe zone)* Alot of U/C commercial, residential buildings. 

​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Daytime*:

*Somewhere in between*:

*Nightime*:


*As you can see (or maybe not), a lot of U/C commercial and residential apartments

Images by Rizwan Bin Khaled/Flickr*
​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

AbidM said:


> *Unique Acropolis*
> 
> 
> *Developer*: Borak Real Estate
> ...


*UPDATE 19/01.2015 VIA Borak Real Estate Facebook*




​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*K.R International Hotel*

*Developer*: Vuumatra (Architects)
*Type*: Skyscraper
*Status*: Proposed
*Usage*: Residential Hotel? 
*Location* Gulshan Avenue - Gulshan 2 (Across from 'pink city')

*Height*: ?
*Floors* 32
*Construction start*: ?
*Construction end*: ?

http://www.vuumaatra.com/project-2


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*UNITED SUMMIT CENTER*

*Developer*: Summit Group
*Type*: Hospitality and Tourism, Retail
*Status*: Under Construction
*Usage*: Hotel(s), Retail, Business
*Location* 

*Height*: N/A
*Floors* N/A
*Construction start*: 2013?
*Construction end*: 2016?

*Features and Facilities mentioned below. 

"The Beaumont Partnership is providing ongoing architectural and interior design services for a landmark mixed use development in Dhaka, Bangladesh. Located next to the international airport, the development will accommodate the needs of the ever increasing business and tourist population.

The development includes two hotels – one consisting of 400 room, five star luxury hotel and the other of a 300 room 3 star business hotel; approximately 80,000m2 of retail space including a multiplex cinema complex; two medium rise office blocks consisting of approximately 15,000m2 each, a banquet and function centre, a flight catering facility, ancillary carparking provisions and a cogeneration plant.

Currently under construction, the development will be completed in phases commencing with the retail facilities in 2013."

http://www.thebeaumontpartnership.com/?q=content/united-summit-centre

Annotated diagram by Mizraheen1989 Below*


















​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*UNITED SUMMIT CENTER RENDERS*

*FIVE STAR HOTEL



















RETAIL PARK/SHOPPING MALL



















INSIDE




































*
​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*

Borak Mehnur,Banani 



















BTI Landmark,Gulshan


















Syed Khokon Autograph,Banani



















Navana Pristine Pavilion, Gulshan


















*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*

Paradigm,Banani




























Simple Tree Anarkali,Gulshan










Concord Baksh Tower,Gulshan



















Eastern Bank HQ,Gulshan









*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*

South Square,Gulshan (Yellow ish scafolding building)










South Breeze Tower,Banani


















Cityscape Tower,Gulshan



















ANZ Point 11,Banani










AWR Tower,Banani




















ALL PHOTOS BY MIZRAHEEN1989
*​


----------

